# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γόνιμα αυγά!!!

## DimitrisPas13

καλησπέρα χθες που γύρισα από τις διακοπές μου....έφερα από το χωριό μου 20 γόνιμα αυγά κότας(πράσινα δηλαδή χωρίς χοληστερίνη) πως μπορώ να τα διατιρήσω μέχρι την κυριακή....και μετά να τα βάλω στην κλωσσομηχανή μου;παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου γρήγορα...!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> καλησπέρα χθες που γύρισα από τις διακοπές μου....έφερα από το χωριό μου 20 γόνιμα αυγά κότας(πράσινα δηλαδή χωρίς χοληστερίνη) πως μπορώ να τα διατιρήσω μέχρι την κυριακή....και μετά να τα βάλω στην κλωσσομηχανή μου;παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου γρήγορα...!!!!!!


Να τα βάλεις σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου δηλαδή 22 βαθμούς το πολύ και την Κυριακή θα τα βάλεις στην κλωσσομηχανή.. Γιατί μέχρι την Κυριακή, δεν είναι έτοιμη!!!  Εμένα η μητέρα μου μάζευε τα αυγά και τα άφηνε κανονικά σε μια λεκάνη μέχρι να μαζευτούν καμιά 25-30 !!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μου χάλασε και ψάχνω μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά...γιατί εάν περιμένω μέχρι να την επισκευάση η εταιρεία θα έρθει την κυριακή...!!!!!!!!http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...467#post487467

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να τα γυρίζεις όμως καμιά φορά τ' αυγουλάκια, μέχρι την ημέρα που θα τα βάλεις.

----------

